# Trophywench has had an accident.



## trophywench (Oct 20, 2017)

I did post this on the Friday the Thirteenth thread but for any of you that may have missed it Jenny tripped up over speed bump when she was walking out of the car park last Saturday after we had been helping out at a prostate awareness day.

We after a few days deliberating decided she should go to the hospital to get it checked, well in short she had broken her Patella in a couple of places was admitted there and then and she had an operation to put it back together on Wednesday. 

The operation seems to have been a success and she is making good progress so far.

I am not long back from visiting Jen I was there most of the afternoon she was sitting in a chair at the side of the bed when I arrived looking very pleased with herself.  The surgeon visited her this morning and she said he was pleased with the way the surgery went.  The repair was with screws and tensioning wires so presumably they have put a couple of screws in and pulled the break back together with the wires.

About four o'clock a nurse from the fracture clinic arrived and said she was going to remove the bandages and back slab she has had on and fit a knee brace on her leg its all cushioned wraps and Velcro straps, so its easy to remove and put back on the knee brace part is adjustable for angle and the whole thing is quite lightweight, its set at a ten degree deflection at the moment but the nurse said that the physio's would probably adjust it on Monday.

She did manage a little walk about five o'clock with a Zimmer frame, we went to the rehydration centre and fetched a cup of tea  so all in all I was very pleased and  proud with her desire to have a go at getting moving.

I expect that she should be released some time next week back into my custody LOL. They have told her she will have to attend the fracture clinic in about a fortnights time.

I will keep you all informed with her progress until she is in a position to tell you herself.

Pete


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 20, 2017)

Give her my best wishes..... And hope for a speedy recovery


----------



## AJLang (Oct 20, 2017)

Thankyou for updating us Pete. All the best for a speedy recovery Jenny x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 20, 2017)

Get well soon Jenny!


----------



## nickinwarwick (Oct 20, 2017)

Bloody speedbumps!

Get well soon trophywench.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2017)

Get well soon Jenny! Thanks for the update Pete


----------



## paul.johnson (Oct 20, 2017)

Speedy recovery, Best wishes


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for the update Pete. Those sleeping policemen have a lot to answer for.
Wishing you more than a speedy recovery Jenny.

Just one question though ................ Does your Zimmer frame have L plates attached?


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 20, 2017)

Sorry to hear this but glad she is doing OK.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 20, 2017)

Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 20, 2017)

No no L plates on it but they wouldn't let her loose on the one that had wheels on the front LOL.


----------



## Carolg (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks Pete. Get well soon Jenny


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 20, 2017)

Wishing you well Jenny. X


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks Pete. Jenny sorry to hear about your slight altercation with a speed bump! Hope recovery is speedy! WL


NO STOPPING YOU NOW TW AS YOU WHIZZ UP & DOWN THE WARD!!


----------



## khskel (Oct 20, 2017)

Get well soon


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 21, 2017)

trophywench said:


> No no L plates on it but they wouldn't let her loose on the one that had wheels on the front LOL.


For very good reason I suspect as knowing Jenny she would soon have an engine attached


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm really sorry to hear about the accident...sounds horrific...thank goodness she's tough...resilient...and on the road to recovery...sending my best wishes.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 21, 2017)

Glad to hear she is doing well.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 21, 2017)

OUCH!!! That sounds really painful. Sending (((hugs))) and best wishes...hope you're fully recovered asap, Jenny.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 21, 2017)

Good to hear she is doing well.


----------



## grainger (Oct 21, 2017)

Great to hear she’s doing well. Get well soon! X


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Oct 21, 2017)

Only just seen this, I hope she has a speedy recovery x


----------



## Ditto (Oct 21, 2017)

Hope you're back to 100% asap.


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh Jenny, I have only just seen this. How awful for you. I am pleased to hear you are getting on well. I hope you get back home soon and into the care of your other half.xxxx


----------



## jusme (Oct 22, 2017)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

jusme


----------



## Radders (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you Pete for letting us know. I wish Jen a speedy recovery.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 22, 2017)

Jenny was walking quite well yesterday with her zimmer frame she now has one with wheels on the front! 

Today (Sunday) she told me that they are going to get her on a pair of crutches, she told them that she has experience of those as she was using a pair I had in the loft from when I had an off on one of my motorbikes and broke my Femur. 

They didn't at that time have the crutches back when a patient had finished with them as it was not cost effective for them to have them tested and re-certificated, (hence why they were up in the loft) they do it themselves now at the hospital she is in. 

So hopefully it is onwards and upwards and I am hoping for an early release for her.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update Pete, hope she's out soon! I have an excellent pair of crutches given to me by a Swedish hospital when I broke my femur!


----------



## grovesy (Oct 22, 2017)

Glad she is making progress.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 22, 2017)

So pleased to hear such a positive update Pete as always a hug for Jenny


----------



## Lilian (Oct 22, 2017)

What bad luck.     Hope you get back to your normal self very soon Jen.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 22, 2017)

Glad to hear she is doing good. Hopefully they'll let her out for good behaviour soon. X


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 22, 2017)

Ouch!  All the best for your recovery TW.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 22, 2017)

Great news! Hurrah for the chariot


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 22, 2017)

Great news, Pete. Let’s hope Jenny’s recovery is seamless. Can’t wait to hear her take on events


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 22, 2017)

Good to hear Jenny is making progress.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 22, 2017)

I've only just read this ~ thanks for the updates Pete ~ & Jenny I'm sending you lots of {{{{BIG Hugs }}}} & here's to a good recovery for you xx


----------



## scousebird (Oct 22, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your accident @trophywench. Hope you are running around again soon


----------



## stephknits (Oct 22, 2017)

Ow, sending best wishes for a speedy recovery!  And hello Pete, nice to meet you.


----------



## Sprogladite (Oct 22, 2017)

Ouch! Wishing you a speedy recovery Jenny x


----------



## trophywench (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi all.  
Jenny has been given a pair of crutches today she is doing quite well and is fairly stable on then but not as fast as she was on the zimmer frame, but I guess that's down to gaining a bit of confidence on them.  The physio dept are going to try her on some steps tomorrow.  They have a large variety apparently.  They just need to know she can get her leg up enough to get over the door step and hopefully then they will say she is OK to come home.

Helen I don't know how long it will be before she is able to climb into the motorhome but I did suggest she could probably go in through the habitation door bum first and I could help her up from inside.  I think climbing up into the cab is some way off yet.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello Pete - sorry to hear about Jenny's accident, but I'm glad she's recovering well - hope she is back home soon.


----------



## scousebird (Oct 23, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Helen I don't know how long it will be before she is able to climb into the motorhome but I did suggest she could probably go in through the habitation door bum first and I could help her up from inside. I think climbing up into the cab is some way off yet.


That's a shame but at least it's the cooler months.  You will just have to live through others travels for a short time.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 23, 2017)

Hope Jenny can get her leg up  without too much difficulty and release is imminent!


----------



## Barbara W (Oct 23, 2017)

Wishing Jenny a speedy recovery sending over [[[hugs]]] x


----------



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello all!  Your good wishes really cheered me up in hosp so thank you all very much indeed.  I'm home now so hopefully might start to feel a bit better soon.  The woman who'd never really been ill or had any experience personally with ketones now has that experience and a brand new Optium Neo meter and strips LOL

Have to say though not my usual hospital the DSN there is excellent and so were the Ward nurses of sufficient level - instant recognition that they needed to get a DSN to me asap LOL

The food wasn't good (the different soup choice daily was, though) and very little you could do a reasonably accurate carb count on.  Just deliberately under estimate rather than be hypo - and correct after a couple of hours - ideal when you're ill, ain't it!  I've just enjoyed eating food for the first time in a week - cos the meal Pete cooked tasted of food rather than everything being soggy and tasteless!

Hey Ho - I survived so far anyway .......


----------



## Beck S (Oct 23, 2017)

Glad you're home. Hope you recover nice and quickly and get back up and about.


----------



## Flakie (Oct 23, 2017)

Pleased you’re home. Sit back and be spoilt!


----------



## Robin (Oct 23, 2017)

Good to see you home, hope you're soon zipping around on the crutches, or whipping Pete into shape with them, at any rate!


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 23, 2017)

Welcome back. I'm sure your bed will seem extra comfy tonight.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 23, 2017)

Good to hear your home and on the mend.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 23, 2017)

Welcome back.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 23, 2017)

Glad to hear you're home, Jenny 
Hospital food, eww - R brought me in food from home when I was hospitalised, the only things I took from the hospital caterers were bananas!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2017)

Welcome back Jenny  Glad to hear you were well looked after and now back to home comforts and decent, more predictable grub


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi @trophywench, glad to hear you are back home ~ sit back & enjoy being waited on by Pete & most of all be careful in future ~ enjoy your night back in your own comfy bed  xx


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 24, 2017)

trophywench said:


> The food wasn't good (the different soup choice daily was, though) and very little you could do a reasonably accurate carb count on.  Just deliberately under estimate rather than be hypo - and correct after a couple of hours - ideal when you're ill, ain't it!  I've just enjoyed eating food for the first time in a week - cos the meal Pete cooked tasted of food rather than everything being soggy and tasteless!
> 
> Hey Ho - I survived so far anyway .......



Glad to hear that you are also home (I should read the updates the other way round). How are the crutches now?

I agree hospital soup seems the best option, and did branch out into a salad.  So it was excellent to get OH's fish pie this evening.  My favourite recovery food, followed by a fun size box of smarties.  Perfect.

Wishing you continued progress and better mobility.


----------



## scousebird (Oct 24, 2017)

Glad to hear that you are home, take it easy


----------



## Ljc (Oct 24, 2017)

Glad to hear your home. I hope you slept well in your own comfy bed last night. Hospital grub does leave a lot to be desired doesn’t it .  
Take it easy ok.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 24, 2017)

Good to hear that you are home. I hope that you make a fast recovery.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 24, 2017)

Glad you are home.


----------



## grainger (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome back Jenny. Glad you are now home! Hope recovery goes smoothly and quickly for you


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 24, 2017)

Glad to hear that you are home. Rest up and hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 24, 2017)

Glad you are home and able to eat something decent. Hope it heals up quickly.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 24, 2017)

Hurrah! Welcome home. Hope your recovery continues speedily.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 24, 2017)

Pleased to hear you've returned to your home surroundings & comfy bed ~ careful on those stairs now Jenny. Hope your knee recovers well. Take care x


----------



## trophywench (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey WL - we live in a flippin bungalow - just one step into the porch then another through the front door.

My bed was utterly wonderful last night, thanks!

Do you know, last fag I had was after lunch last Tuesday before we left for A&E.  I didn't actually mention to anyone on the ward that I smoked, (though I did to the docs whilst being admitted) thought it was better to just do it.  Pete keeps telling me I can't have one as he lights up, nice here.  Lovely yesterday afternoon - 3 of em here smoking round me.  Thanks a lot, I love you too.  It's a good part of why I haven't been bothered to try harder to pack it in voluntarily!


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 24, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Hey WL - we live in a flippin bungalow - just one step into the porch then another through the front door.
> 
> My bed was utterly wonderful last night, thanks!
> 
> Do you know, last fag I had was after lunch last Tuesday before we left for A&E.  I didn't actually mention to anyone on the ward that I smoked, (though I did to the docs whilst being admitted) thought it was better to just do it.  Pete keeps telling me I can't have one as he lights up, nice here.  Lovely yesterday afternoon - 3 of em here smoking round me.  Thanks a lot, I love you too.  It's a good part of why I haven't been bothered to try harder to pack it in voluntarily!


Good to hear from you TW ~ I totally misconstrued Pete's message when he said the Physios were going to try you on some steps ~ silly ol' me thought that was in prep for you climbing stairs at home It just goes to show that one shouldn't presume/assume! Not fair on you that lot smoke in your company ~ passive smoking Well.....are you going to try to Quit seeing its one week since your last drag?! Why not hang or stick one or both of these where THEY can see it? I did this when I quit a 40yr habit 11yrs ago ~ and stuck one on the car dashboard too! Take care on those crutches!


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 24, 2017)

Glad you had a proper sleep and proper food at last.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 24, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Good to hear from you TW ~ I totally misconstrued Pete's message when he said the Physios were going to try you on some steps ~ silly ol' me thought that was in prep for you climbing stairs at home It just goes to show that one shouldn't presume/assume! Not fair on you that lot smokebin your company ~ passive smoking Well.....are you going to try to Quit seeing its one week since your last drag?! Why not hang or stick one or both of these where THEY can see it? I did this when I quit a 40yr habit 11yrs ago ~ and stuck one on the car dashboard too! Take care on those crutches!
> View attachment 5135 View attachment 5137


When having knee surgery being able to do stairs is one of the things they need to tick box. Even if you have no stairs at home.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 24, 2017)

Absolutely Grovesey!  tick those boxes ....


----------



## Radders (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello Jenny, good to see you back on (the) board!


----------



## Ally beetle (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome back to the forum Jenny sorry have not been on hear for ages properly so have not commented but it is nice you are making good progress with your rehab


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 25, 2017)

Aye, welcome back Jenny. Milk it for all it’s worth, a man certainly would. 

And dinnae fash, you’ll be back on the fags in no time.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 25, 2017)

Yay, home again! Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 25, 2017)

I was thinking about fags yesterday.  Not like craving the nicotine, I didn't sort of miss em last week mainly I think because I was so wound up?? - but now at home and unable to do stuff - I am BORED - so making a fag and smoking it, would be something to do.

How truly pathetic is that?


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 25, 2017)

It’s not as pathetic as searching Pete’s jackets for any forgotten fag packets. Or have you already done that?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 25, 2017)

Been years and years since either of us smoked any ready mades, Mike.

I could quite easily if I was so inclined, to get a new pack of baccy, a new pack of papers and box of filters, and rolling myself one.  However - you know what keeps going through my head?  If you have a fag after rest from em - it always makes you feel sick (well it always has me)  And I don't want to thanks!


----------



## scousebird (Oct 25, 2017)

Do you want to give up smoking?


----------



## happydog (Oct 25, 2017)

Sorry only just caught up with this. It sound horrific. Hope you recover well and quickly too.  It must be great to be back home.  All the best


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice to see you back posting, @trophywench .  My OH and I have a pact.  If I have to go into hospital for any length of time, there will be food parcels.

When visiting a relative, in dry dock, a few months ago, he was served a meal as I was leaving.  What struck me was the total beige-ness of it all.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm actually feeling a LOT better just now - it's TMI but I've actually managed a No 2 this morning - the first since I went into hospital a week last Tues!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I'm actually feeling a LOT better just now - it's TMI but I've actually managed a No 2 this morning - the first since I went into hospital a week last Tues!


I was like that after I broke my arm - two weeks on co-codemol and (TMI ) it was like anthracite


----------



## Ditto (Oct 26, 2017)

What a relief!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 26, 2017)

Well I was only on paracetamol Alan (after I woke up, that is) - and I made sure I drank gallons of water - but of course, my lower half isn't moving as much as although I can slightly weight-bear I'm supposed then to sit on my bum and rest the leg.

I'm now only having a couple of paracetamol at night.

Got to go on Monday for an X-ray to see if all the bits are still where they put em, and to take the stitches (staples) out (quite a long cut well above and below my knee) and then the Ward doc said they'll put a plaster on it.  I haven't had any chance to discuss this with anyone, seems retrograde to bung a plaster on 'now' when it hasn't had one since 2 days after the op.  The original one weighed about a ton and a half whereas the 'back slab' one I woke up with after the op, only weighed a ton.  Seems a weird idea to me.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2017)

When I broke my humerus they put an enormous great, very heavy, cast on that  went from my hand to my shoulder - apparently the weight was there in that case to keep the bone straight whilst in knitted (no nails, plates or pins, just pulled back into shape). That was on for about 2 months, as I recall - had to sleep upright in a chair  

Hopefully your new one will be of a lighter variety.


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Oct 26, 2017)

Get well soon jenny


----------



## scousebird (Oct 26, 2017)

Glad to hear you're feeling better Jenny


----------



## pippaandben (Oct 27, 2017)

If you have a long wound that is stapled please ensure you take some pain killers so that they will have maximum effect when they come to remove the staples. Removal of the 42 staples on my spine was the most painful experience of my life and despite trying to stuff the pillow in my mouth still screamed out loud and had to make them stop half way! Luckily they did not tell me how many I had in total just that 21 had been removed otherwise I would have demanded pain relief. If the wound goes over the knee that may be the most painful part as there is so little flesh. Just trying to help - honest


----------



## trophywench (Oct 27, 2017)

Please please don't encourage Jenny to do any more moaning!  She is making life almost unbearable for me at the moment.

As soon as I sit down she is wanting something or another, for example this morning about 11.30 she was asking me what I was doing for her dinner tonight!

This from a woman who claims to have no appetite or interest in food to the extent that when I used to ask what we were having for dinner would tell me that she had not got any meat out of the freezer most days.

If you must post please encourage her to get off her postilion and move about a bit.

Regards
Pete


----------



## trophywench (Oct 27, 2017)

That's odd.  I was only doing an impression of someone else .......


----------



## Robin (Oct 27, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Please please don't encourage Jenny to do any more moaning!  She is making life almost unbearable for me at the moment.
> .
> 
> Regards
> Pete


This is why I don't trust my OH with my passwords!


----------



## Cookiemonster2017 (Oct 28, 2017)

Sorry I'm a bit late to the party but all the best, hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 28, 2017)

Oooh I am thank you, and whingeing like hell to prove it LOL


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 28, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Oooh I am thank you, and whingeing like hell to prove it LOL


Glad to hear you are feeling better, do make sure you are waited on hand and foot and make the most of it


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 28, 2017)

So pleased you are feeling better.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 28, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better, do make sure you are waited on hand and foot and make the most of it



Sue, I am being - but it's just B frustrating - I can easily get into the kitchen but on crutches you don't have a hand spare to carry anything or do anything, you can't pick anything up you drop and and and LOL


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2017)

I know the feeling well!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 29, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Sue, I am being - but it's just B frustrating - I can easily get into the kitchen but on crutches you don't have a hand spare to carry anything or do anything, you can't pick anything up you drop and and and LOL


How about one of those trolley things you can push around? Think of it as a glorified zimmer frame


----------



## trophywench (Oct 29, 2017)

'Is it on the trolley?' LOL


----------



## Carolg (Oct 29, 2017)

trophywench said:


> 'Is it on the trolley?' LOL


As long as you are not off your trolley lol


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Sue, I am being - but it's just B frustrating - I can easily get into the kitchen but on crutches you don't have a hand spare to carry anything or do anything, you can't pick anything up you drop and and and LOL


I got a little wooden doofer on wheels - I pushed it along the floor with my crutches after placing my plate of food on it so I could transport the meal from the kitchen to my front room


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 29, 2017)

Sure looks cheaper than a wife, Northie.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Sure looks cheaper than a wife, Northie.


Less backchat too!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 29, 2017)

.... makes me realise that having meals delivered to a coffee table near me, is a luxury!  LOL

Sir helped me have a shower earlier; TMI again but I must have stunk!  He wanted to know why I have a bruise on my left boob.  I'm buggered if I know, any theories?  LOL  It's like a thumbprint !


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 29, 2017)

One for the Silent Witness team, Jen, though you aren’t dead yet. It depends on the age of the bruise - an unregarded injury from day one? A careless grab moving you from operating table to recovery trolley? A bored anaesthetist leaning his elbow on you while doing the crossword? An irritated orthopod flinging a tool away when he asked the theatre nurse for another? The potential list is endless, in my experience.

If it’s the same size as Petes thumb, try position 72 in future


----------



## eggyg (Oct 29, 2017)

Glad you’re home TW. There’s nowt like your own bed is there? Take care and milk it for all it’s worth!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 29, 2017)

I imagine it will remain a mystery - much like the purple bruises either side of Pierre's penis after his prostatectomy - looked exactly like someone took it between forefinger and thumb and squeezed too flippin hard.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi TW ~ just dropped by to ask after your good self and to hope your knee is making a good recovery ~ good luck tomorrow with your x~rays.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 30, 2017)

Ta WL - 2pm today.

My BG is totally unpredictable - was 7 point summat last night and woke to a 19.

I'm scared to increase my TBR because it isn't consistent (and yes of course I keep changing everything but can't keep doing that constantly as my viable sites are so limited to begin with.)  Is it normal to have to constantly firefight like this after an accident?  The only pain I'm in is soreness where the incision is and the knee brace pressing on that every time I move that leg.  Not like a deep sickening pain and a couple of paracetamol a couple of times a day, seems to sort it.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 30, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Ta WL - 2pm today.
> 
> My BG is totally unpredictable - was 7 point summat last night and woke to a 19.
> 
> I'm scared to increase my TBR because it isn't consistent (and yes of course I keep changing everything but can't keep doing that constantly as my viable sites are so limited to begin with.)  Is it normal to have to constantly firefight like this after an accident?  The only pain I'm in is soreness where the incision is and the knee brace pressing on that every time I move that leg.  Not like a deep sickening pain and a couple of paracetamol a couple of times a day, seems to sort it.



Possibly because Your body is having to do a lot of healing right now, so I guess it’s under quite a bit of stress 
Hopefully your levels will start to even out soon.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 30, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Ta WL - 2pm today.
> 
> My BG is totally unpredictable - was 7 point summat last night and woke to a 19.
> 
> I'm scared to increase my TBR because it isn't consistent (and yes of course I keep changing everything but can't keep doing that constantly as my viable sites are so limited to begin with.)  Is it normal to have to constantly firefight like this after an accident?  The only pain I'm in is soreness where the incision is and the knee brace pressing on that every time I move that leg.  Not like a deep sickening pain and a couple of paracetamol a couple of times a day, seems to sort it.


I know where you're coming from with your levels ~ I'm currently taking strong painkillers ~ and paracetamol in between doses for bruised ribs and right shoulder ~ I collapsed recently ~ last night my big was 5.3 ~ this morning's bgl  was 7.8 which is high for me ~ much lower than your high but still was high for me . I'm told that stress ~ pain ~ illness ~ and meds can affect levels. So yes I think your levels will be like a rollercoaster atm ~ they'll settle given time whilst your knee is recovering. Go with the flow TW and take care.


----------



## Flower (Oct 30, 2017)

Unpredictable blood sugar will also be due to not moving around as much as usual. When I've had leg operations I have had really erratic readings for a few weeks after surgery due to all the above, inflammation, pain, stress and sitting down for a lot longer than normal. Walking on crutches I've found is a real glucose guzzler for the extra effort it takes even if you're partly weight bearing. Firefighting the highs is the safest approach when it's so unpredictable.

I hope your knee feels a whole lot better minus the staples and your recovery goes well.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 30, 2017)

Flower said:


> Unpredictable blood sugar will also be due to not moving around as much as usual. When I've had leg operations I have had really erratic readings for a few weeks after surgery due to all the above, inflammation, pain, stress and sitting down for a lot longer than normal. Walking on crutches I've found is a real glucose guzzler for the extra effort it takes even if you're partly weight bearing. Firefighting the highs is the safest approach when it's so unpredictable.
> 
> I hope your knee feels a whole lot better minus the staples and your recovery goes well.


Hi Flower thanks for pointing out the fact that not moving around as per usual affects our bgls too.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 30, 2017)

I know it happens and all that jazz but trying to manage it is the nightmare.  Just exceptionally tedious.

Pete said this morning that he supposed I ought to let my Clinic know - I have an appointment in a week anyway so I'll have to cancel that in any case and I'd been thinking that myself.  OTOH I don't see that anyone there is going to have a magic solution to predict BG levels!


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 5, 2017)

I couldn't resist posting this to you TW

Hope your knee is making a good recovery ~ and you're not too bored sitting around! Time to ask Pete to buy an easel ~ canvas and oils/ watercolours perhaps?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 5, 2017)

What - and paint the ruddy wall of the living room?  Needs painting it's true, we even already have the paint.  Just like a thousand other jobs, that doesn't get done.  Mind you there's a painting (dunno but think it could be a print, LOL) of Mme Monet and their little daughter in the garden at Giverny, on the one wall.  Don't somehow think I could compete !

I'm not whatsoever artistic and even have probs drawing stick figures.


----------

